# benchen im Schnee



## simons700 (23. November 2008)

hi Leute ich habe mich heute auch bei hwbot angemeldet und meine scheidenden P4 gleich mal in den Schnee geschickt 

das ganze war auch sehr erfolgreich 
ich hatte mich vorher informiert wie die Ergebnisse bei HW bot so aussehen 
mit 25m50s währ ich 3. bei 32m
mit 29,59s währ ich  7.
mit 4.527MHz währe ich 12. bei CPUz 

nun ja wie gesagt WÄHRE denn Praktisch konnte ich nur das CPUz Ergebnis hochladen (bei Super PI fehlte mir der RAM Takt im Bild)

Denkt ihr ich kann die Ergebnisse auch so hochladen?
Ansonsten muss ich heute nochmal raus

so na ja der cpuz shot hat immerhin 1P gebracht


hier noch n paar bilder vom PC und den temps (13°C)


----------



## kstoeger (23. November 2008)

Coole Idee 

wollte ich auch schon mal ausprobieren habe aber angst um die Festplatte.
Wie waren denn die Temperaturen der Festplatte?

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Willkommen im Team 

Versuchs einfach  die CPU auf dem Bild zu haben ist das wichtigste. 

Ansonsten schöne Ergebnisse


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2008)

danke danke 
die idee ist von Rain_in_may84 

@der8auer:
bedeutet das ich kann die super pi screens (du siehst einen von ihnen oben)
reinstellen obwohl der Ram nicht zu sehen ist (so wie es von HW bot gefordert wird?)


----------



## kstoeger (23. November 2008)

@simons700
Wie viel grad außentemperatur hast du gehabt?
Hat man einen Unterschied beim Übertakten bei Raumtemperatur und Außentemperatur gemerkt?

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> danke danke
> die idee ist von Rain_in_may84
> 
> @der8auer:
> ...


 
Jap. Stells einfach rein. Wenns denen nicht passt wirds gelöscht. Probiers einfach


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2008)

heute wars garnicht so kallt(leider)
nur so 2-3°C, minus natürlich
die 13°C hatte ich mit standard takt und 1,35V im idl.
Mit 1,63V und 4,5Ghz hatte ich 21°C
Lastwerte habe ich leider keine da die temperaturanzeige bei Super PI natürlich immer aus war.
der unterschied war enorm 
wenn ich hier sitze komme ich nicht über 4,3Ghz und drausen hatte ich 4,5(ich hatte sogar 4,6 aber die warnen nur screen stable und HWbot will ja das man ne Validation macht und da gabs immer blue screen)
Also ich würde sagen das ganze hat 250-300mhz gebracht 
bei hwbot gibt es sogar n paar single Stages die hinter mir sind

ok ich stell die anderen Ergebnisse auch noch on


----------



## kstoeger (23. November 2008)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe (der Winter ist eh noch lange genug) muss ich auch mal eine "Freiluft Benchsession" einlegen um vielleicht alte Ergebnisse noch zu verbessern.

Gruß 
kstoeger


----------



## killer89 (23. November 2008)

Nu musste nur noch nen richtig knackig kalten Winter bekommen, dann kommste noch weiter runter  Ich denk da so an -15°  wär mal interessant wie weit du dann kommst 

MfG

edit: das mit den Temps kenn ich aber auch ^^ meine HDD hatte mal 13° letzten Herbst, CPU war auch bei ca. 21° unterm Boxed bei Standardtakt. Bei mir wurd n Fenster ausgetauscht, daher so kalt im Zimmer XD

MfG


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2008)

so is on
Dan werd ich mir mal die anderen Benches zulegen die es da so gibt,
und mich auf meinen e8400, meine 260GTX 216 und einen strengen Winter freuhen


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Super 

Wenn du der HWBot-Benutzergruppe beitrittst, kannst du auch die HWBot-Signatur bei dir im Forum anzeigen lassen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

geile idee
wenn ich meine wakü hab kommt der radi auch ma ausm fenster und ich werd mich auch ma bei HWBot anmelden


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2008)

Wo find ich den die Öffentliche Benutzergruppen?
ich seh da nur interressensgemeinschaften.


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Kontrollzentrum -> Links unter "Mein Netzwerk" auf "Benutzergruppen". Dort findest alle


----------



## simons700 (24. November 2008)

danke
heute is echt madiges bench Wetter bei mir. (+1°C)
ich werde morgen trotzedem nochmal raus gehen.
kennt jemand gute wprime tweaks?


----------



## kstoeger (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

villeicht liest du dir mal dieses Thema von der8auer durch

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## simons700 (24. November 2008)

danke 

vista 
wie gemein

so hab wieder was on gestellt c.a. 4P
und ne sig hab ich auch etworfen
gefällt sie euch?


----------

